# Helix MTK 1 Measurement Tool Kit



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Does anyone know if any mic will work with Helix's RTA function? Don't see why it wouldn't but certainly if they're charging $390 for a mic they have some sort of blocker for any other mic...


----------



## audioanarchist (May 20, 2010)

I don't have the answer but, I'd like to know as well. Been eyeballing it but, it's out of stock at Crutchfield.


----------



## phil r (Sep 25, 2014)

my behringer ecm8000 and t bone micplug usb
work fine with my helix dsp rta
and probably cheaper too....


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

As far as I know any usb mic will work. I used a Mini DSP UMik and it worked fine with the DSP pro RTA.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

When i asked this same question of Steven from Syracuse Customs, he said that i would be able to use the dayton or the minidsp mic with no problems with my HelixDSP. He said that the advantage of going with the Helix version over any other usb mic was that for some the helix mic may be more user friendly.

I did not ask him what that meant, but i bought the minidsp mic


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

Bringing this back. I see the Parts-Express has an USB mic. See link below. Does the Helix software for PRO allow for a calibration file to be up loaded?


Dayton Audio UMM-6 USB Measurement Microphone


----------



## Roper215 (Oct 21, 2012)

Is the T Bone needed, or can you simply use a Mic to USB cable?


----------



## jdigital (Dec 31, 2014)

Unfortunately it looks like helix would prefer to tell its customers to buy the mtk1 kit rather than give them the ability to load microphone specific calibration files. Due to the FR variances across mics of the same model this means helix rta in its current state will never be 100% accurate, the way that using REW with a unique calibration file for your specific mic would be.


----------



## audioanarchist (May 20, 2010)

lizardking said:


> Bringing this back. I see the Parts-Express has an USB mic. See link below. Does the Helix software for PRO allow for a calibration file to be up loaded?
> 
> 
> Dayton Audio UMM-6 USB Measurement Microphone*


I can confirm that the Dayton UMM-6 USB microphone does work with the Helix but, you cannot load the calibration file. With that said and i know it's not 100% accurate but, it worked pretty damn well and for the money it's close enough (to my ears) for me to be happy.


----------



## Roper215 (Oct 21, 2012)

what do you play for the mic to "hear" so you can tune?


----------



## audioanarchist (May 20, 2010)

Roper215 said:


> what do you play for the mic to "hear" so you can tune?


Pink noise just like Helix recommends. Turn it up till the yellow bar at the top of the RTA screen turns green indicating high enough spl for accurate measurements.


----------



## Roper215 (Oct 21, 2012)

audioanarchist said:


> Pink noise just like Helix recommends. Turn it up till the yellow bar at the top of the RTA screen turns green indicating high enough spl for accurate measurements.


Not to sound ignorant, where does one get this pink noise from? I assume there is an actual CD you purchase, as you cant trust mp3s?

Again, I have no experience with using a mic and doing this kind of thing. I have in the past just used my ears and test tones coupled with an decibel meter.

Anyway, I'm getting my flame suit handy jic.


----------



## audioanarchist (May 20, 2010)

mp3 pink noise file downloaded for free worked great for me. 

High Quality Pink Noise | wav mp3 Audio Files Download


----------



## Roper215 (Oct 21, 2012)

audioanarchist said:


> mp3 pink noise file downloaded for free worked great for me.
> 
> High Quality Pink Noise | wav mp3 Audio Files Download


Ok, so I am going to use REW RTA as it seems to be pretty simple and fairly powerful.

Any recommendations for USB Microphones? I was looking at the ECM8000 and a mic to usb cable. That should be all I will need, correct?


----------



## jdigital (Dec 31, 2014)

UMIK-1 from minidsp is good because you get a microphone specific calibration file. ECM8000 does not come with a calibration file, though a generic one can be found online it won't be helpful due to variances across mics.


----------



## Roper215 (Oct 21, 2012)

So UMIK-1 using REW, listening to pink noise?

The UMIK is usb? I just want to confirm, I believe it to be based on the pics on miniDSP's site.

What else is needed?


----------



## diymobileaudio997 (Apr 15, 2015)

lizardking said:


> Bringing this back. I see the Parts-Express has an USB mic. See link below. Does the Helix software for PRO allow for a calibration file to be up loaded?
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Telly_Tilt (Dec 10, 2016)

So, NOT using MTK1 will not yield the most accurate result?

Or can another mike with a high quality pink noise get accurate results?


----------



## diymobileaudio997 (Apr 15, 2015)

Telly_Tilt said:


> So, NOT using MTK1 will not yield the most accurate result?
> 
> Or can another mike with a high quality pink noise get accurate results?



First you probably have to define "accurate" for yourself. Do you want to be +/- 0.5 dB, +/- 3 dB, other, etc. Be careful though, because the cost should be probably proportional to the accuracy. Even though the MKT1 microphone allows you to upload a calibration file, I have never calibrated one of those microphones to validate their accuracy.


The Helix software is 1/3 octave, so you are averaging multiple frequencies in those bands anyway, so how accurate does the microphone need to be to get acceptable results? I think the answer can be different for different people and there is probably not a right or wrong answer. If you cannot tell a different between +/- 1 or 5 dB, then so be it.


I could not justify the cost of the Helix microphone as I was not going to use it often enough. I used the Dayton USB microphone, along with the Helix 1/3 octave software, and was happy with the results. When I was finished, the system sounded much better then the stock system, and that was good enough for me. 


Have fun setting it up and then using it.


----------



## Marky (Nov 15, 2011)

diymobileaudio997 said:


> First you probably have to define "accurate" for yourself. Do you want to be +/- 0.5 dB, +/- 3 dB, other, etc. Be careful though, because the cost should be probably proportional to the accuracy. Even though the MKT1 microphone allows you to upload a calibration file, I have never calibrated one of those microphones to validate their accuracy.
> 
> 
> The Helix software is 1/3 octave, so you are averaging multiple frequencies in those bands anyway, so how accurate does the microphone need to be to get acceptable results? I think the answer can be different for different people and there is probably not a right or wrong answer. If you cannot tell a different between +/- 1 or 5 dB, then so be it.
> ...


The Helix DSP Pro is a mysterious and frightening contraption to me. I am the worlds worst computer guy and yet I was talked into going with one for my stereo. I did purchase the MTK-1 for calibrating the system and was clueless that other microphones would work. My jaw bounced off my boot when I saw the cost of it but again I thought it was the price to play. Crappy part is like said above you use it once and back in the box it goes for eternity.
If you were local I would absolutely let you borrow it. In my case I am relying on someone to set my system up. I have used analog electronic crossovers for going active till now and they did a beautiful job in my opinion. I guess the fact that nobody makes those anymore should have been a good enough clue that I was beyond living in the past.


----------

